# TVApps help D-Link router



## thegamer36 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey all. I am looking for a little help on how to get TVApps working with a D-Link DGL-4500 router. If I hook my Linksys router I get TVApps with no issues. Once I hook up the D-Link router I cannot get them to work. I tried Port Forwarding and setting my own ports on the Directv HR20-700 receiver bit have yet to get them to appear. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jokertrm (Feb 25, 2009)

thegamer36 said:


> Hey all. I am looking for a little help on how to get TVApps working with a D-Link DGL-4500 router. If I hook my Linksys router I get TVApps with no issues. Once I hook up the D-Link router I cannot get them to work. I tried Port Forwarding and setting my own ports on the Directv HR20-700 receiver bit have yet to get them to appear. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looking at the Emulator on the D-Link Support site (http://www.support.dlink.com/emulators/dgl4500/Basic_Network.html), I would uncheck *Enable DNS Relay* in the *Network Settings* section. I have a similar router D-Link 655 and had the same issue TV Apps would not work until I did this.

Original post about is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2044158#post2044158


----------



## gary900 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am using a D-Link DGL-4100 gigabit gaming router set to all factory defaults and TV apps work fine.


----------



## pcnerdman (Jul 6, 2008)

Joker,

Thanks for the tip. I have a dLink dir-655 as well and have spent way too many hours trying to get apps to work. The "Enable DNS Relay" box was located in my routers menu in "Setup" then "Network settings". 

After disabling it, and rebooting the router, I still get the 301 error and cannot start network services, or access APPS from any receiver in my house. But after I tried your suggestion, a red button popped up on the tv screen and when I pressed the red button on the remote, I was able to see realtime baseball scores. 

This has never appeared before so I think it was a result of disabling DNS Relay. I have used port forwarding, both manual and automatic with no joy. In manual mode, of advance network settings, I entered my ISP's dns# and that did nothing. I have disabled the firewall on the router, no APPS. I even put one of the HR22's in the DMZ (Outside the network) and no joy. Oh yeah, I plugged one of the HR22's directly into the surfboard cable modem, bypassing the router, then rebooted the HR, connected to the Internet, but still no APPS. And I have logged onto both Directv Apps servers to enable APPS but I cannot get it to work. This is really hard and I am so annal, I keep trying. 

Can it be my ISP? Bresnan, they have had their share of trouble lately.


----------



## pcnerdman (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoops............Feel like a dork.... After checking, after putting my foot in my mouth, The red button is the ScoreGuide APP working. 

Way to go Joker + everyone on the board...

Thanks, now I can go to bed, a happy camper...


----------



## Complicated (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is the fix to get Directv apps working with your dlink router. I own a dlink 655 and it works every time. From time to time they stop working and if you follow these steps, it will fix it. Please feel free to post this all over the web as this will be the only post I will make.
1.	Go to setup/network settings
2.	Uncheck enable dns, save settings and reboot
3.	Check to see if internet connection is establish on router (status/wan/network status). 
4.	Press red reset button behind door on bottom right of your dvr. This will keep recorded programs on external hardrive.
5.	After dvr has rebooted, press and hold info button on dvr remote
6.	Select network setup. Then select network services. 
7.	Configuration should be automatic. Test network connection (should test ok) Back out and exit by clicking done.
8.	Test tv apps (should work but may not)
9.	Go to setup/network settings
10.	Check enable dns, save settings and reboot
11.	Everything should work


----------

